# Is strap adjustable in POC helmets?



## JoanNBTT (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi, I just bought a POC Tectal Race Spin helmet. The fit is quite ok although I have a concern with the straps since the plastic junction fits too low and I would like to adjust it a little bit high, is that even possible? I cannot find how to do it... Thanks!


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Treat it like a puzzle


----------



## JoanNBTT (Mar 17, 2021)

Picard said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Ok.... how exactly? Do I need to remove the straps that are attached to the helmet or I just need to "play" with the plastic thing with the "Y" shape? Thanks!🙏


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Provide a good photo of your helmet strap and the plastic Y. Yours might be different than mine. For mine, it's pretty intuative, but yours might be slightly different.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

JoanNBTT said:


> Ok.... how exactly? Do I need to remove the straps that are attached to the helmet or I just need to "play" with the plastic thing with the "Y" shape? Thanks!


You have to play with that Y shape plastic thing to adjust the strap to be tighter or loser

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

all helmet straps are adjustable as everyone's head shape and helmet fit preference are different. although i don't know what that particular helmet looks like, its just a piece of plastic and some web straps, be smarter than them. it sounds like you just need to slide the plastic part at the 'y' junction upward while also feeding the web straps thru them. it just takes some wiggling..


----------

